# Chat Night



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I've asked Emily if she would kindly organise a chat evening for us. 

Love

Vicki x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

LOL - last egg share chat, me and Em were on our tod!

Lou
X


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Theres a few more sharers now so maybe more may turn up.

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Vicki whens the chat ?

Sara 

am i being   again 



Sorry you are organising it ~ must be the pill ~ omg talking off that i havnt taken todays ....


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Vicki honey
I'm in for the chat if I'm around!  Can it be on an evening cos I will be at work during the day?
Cheers mate
Love
Tracy
xx

PS - thanks for responding to my post about my cousin


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

Id be up for a chat also evenings suit me to except this tuesday and friday as I am working till 10pm those nights


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Would a Thursday evening be ok? say about 8pm till 9.30? I don't think Thursday clashes with anything else on the forum. But then again there are enough sub rooms. Just waiting for Emily to get back to me but she is away for a few days.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

hiya girls

Id be up for the chat anytime iam easy!Hope we can sort sumthing out 
love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

We'll have to re-organise this chat lol.

Everyone still ok for a Monday night? Have to see what can be sorted.

love

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Vicki,

Hope your ok, ~ yes Monday nights are fine with me

Sara xxx[br]: 1/08/06, 16:53Bumping back up !!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Cheers for that Sara,

We'll to wait till Emily is back to organise it...Unless Nicky1 can organise something till Emily is back  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Silly me didnt realise Emily is away,  ~ hope you ok hun and the pill is making you  
sara xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Taking this pill is doing my head in totally. These depressive moods are getting worse even though the headaches are starting to stop now.

I just wanna get this thing started!!!


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

I know what you mean ~ i am bloated my (.)Y(.) feel so big and heavy i feel so round and i little PMT ish poor DH ! 

this is month 3 of the pill and i hope and pray i will never be on it again xx
I'm on mircogynon 30 ~ what are you taking ? might have something to do with it, DO you think it's also a psycological thing that has an effect on how we are feeling ? i mean i havent done a HPT in 2 months getting withdrawals  

Big 
Sara xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm on Microgynon too. I used to take it 15 yrs ago but had to stop it due to the side effects it was giving me then, so I changed to the contraceptive injection and I was ok.

I thought I'd be ok with the Microgynon as I'm a bit older now and the body can change, but obviously not as I'm still getting the same side effects.

I'm only doing this as a case of having to take it and the thought of possibly having a baby.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Yes think of the positives hun this is one step closer to hopfully being mummy again      , 
sara xxx

Mummy ~ what a wonderful word


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey Girls, I don't mind sorting out the chat night for you, Just let me know what date & time you decide on and I'll sort it out for you 

x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Wooohooo Cheers Nicky,  

I'm away down to Liverpool on Thursday until next Tuesday. but we did decide before the site went down on a Monday night.

Dunno if thats ok still with everyone else.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Are you wanting one every Monday or say one Monday in a month?

Have a nice time in Liverpool  Are you visiting family?

x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmmm I dunno mate...See what the others think.

Yep...I'm going to see the family...God help me!!!


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm in Monday is fine for me  come to think of it any evening really ! 

sara xxx

Mrs R owww not long till your off hope you have a nice time,


----------

